

Indian blackouts & oDesk - john_horton
http://onlinelabor.blogspot.com/2012/07/the-indian-blackouts-odesk.html

======
unreal37
Funny that one of the first things I thought about when I heard that 600
million Indians were without power was ... what about all the outsourcers?

